# Rome



## salomon

We will be in Rome early April. We have a hotel in the centre so just need somewhere secure to park the bus. Preferably close to transport to get us to the centre. 
Any ideas ?
Thanks


----------



## WildThingsKev

Camping Flaminio is a 5 min walk to the train, which is 20min into the city. But that will cost you the campsite fee of €30 or so.


----------



## aldra

we stayed on Camping Tiber, free shuttle bus every half hour to the station(5) at Prima Ponti and about 20 min on the train to the centre

For 11/2 E ,100min on any of Romes public transport trains, metro,buses
Eg train to Rome Centre and metro out to collosuem Don't forget passport and ask for concession if you are over 65,we got in for free but you have to ask

Lovely campsite not cheap we stayed 5 days and explored Rome from there They also said they are looking this year to put in a dog sitting service 

not sure this of help to you salomon I assume there is no parking at the hotel?

Don't know of any secure parking in the centre but Possibally you could do a deal to store on a campsite as its off season?

aldra


----------



## salomon

Thanks
We have a dog which is why we need to have a city centre Hotel. Our experience earlier this year in Venice was not good as we could not just drop the dog off and have a few hours to ourselves. We have been to Rome many times before...this is a family reunion so we have no choice. Hence we will take the bus and do a little more of Italy.
Although retired, am a good 20 odd years away from official retirement age !! 
Taking a PL bus ( sorry, PL = poid lourdes, dont know the English equiv) into Rome centre is somewhat hazardous due to restrictions. And having persuaded the nice Lady at Inn at the spanish steps to accept our dog, I think parking for Buddy the Bus may be an ask too far !

Will check out the recos.

Thanks


----------



## WildThingsKev

The train from CampingFlaminio (Due Ponti station) terminates about 600m from Spanish Steps, or 1 metro stop (Flaminio - Spagna). The site is actually very quiet considering its location as the pitches are 400m back up a valley from the reception which is on the main road.


----------



## aldra

we can leave Shadow in the motor home for 4 hours

And other campers have checked that he is Ok, no noise or signs of anxiety so no problem

But we always need to know that we can run the aircon, walk him before and after and it worked perfectly in Rome and Venice

Other places he takes total priority and we fit everything around him, sometimes he has to fit around us

So it's give and take on both sides

Seems to work

Aldra


----------



## salomon

Hi Aldra
Yes, we leave him in the bus too, but found that Venice was just too far away from the action to make it meaningful ( plus we got lost and very very cold ) he is still a baby and we were out for 7 hours solid which is way too much. We suffered for the next few days...
He always gets left in his car box when we go off skiing and he is absolutely fine. We take him to bars and restaurants without major problems too.
In Rome we will have the whole family so its silly for us to trek back to the camping when everyone else is in the centre.

The only time we have ever used the aircon is for the dog


----------



## aldra

We enjoyed Venice

bought a 24hr pass, boat and vapporetta 

Went over on the boat from the campsite one afternoon

Then again next morning

I must admit I'm getting to the stage where a 4hr trip anywhere is enough, less if the weather is warm

hope you sort the parking out, Kev's suggested site sounds great if you can persuade them to store the van for a few days, they may well especially if you camp there a couple of nights after the reunion

Have a good reunion  

Aldra


----------



## Jean-Luc

We stayed HERE in 2010.

There is a tram outside the gate which runs straight into the center of the city.
Can't remember the name of the place but it is a motorhome dealership and storage business with a large private aire type facility attached, each plot is about 10m X 6m and has EHU. 
If you exit street-view you will get a good idea of its location.

BTW, be careful of pickpockets in the city, Mrs.J-L had her purse taken while boarding the Metro near the Trevi Fountain


----------



## WildThingsKev

Jean-Luc said:


> BTW, be careful of pickpockets in the city, Mrs.J-L had her purse taken while boarding the Metro near the Trevi Fountain


Yes, my wife almost lost her make-up bag on the metro in what we later realised was a distraction theft attempt. I'm sure they meant to go for her purse. Before that we hadn't realised how much we stood out from everyone else in the carraige.


----------



## aldra

we had no problem on very crowded Metros

Well one, the train set off suddenly and I ended up sat on a strange mans knee :lol: :lol: 

to embarrassed to enjoy it   

Aldra


----------



## salomon

Thanks for the suggestion, will add to the shortlist.
Having lived in London and Paris for many years, I find most cities are pretty much the same in terms of pickpockets. But by far the worst for me is NY...I have spent days with my handbag clutched to may chest there, and then there was the time I got thrown to the floor on the subway as armed police entered the train and started firing, shant forget that one in a hurry !
We have never had a problem in Rome before but will always be wary in cities.


----------



## salomon

Just wanted to say thanks for the suggestions. We have booked the site suggested by Jean-Luc.
I am pleased all this pope business is sorted out..dont need that going on while in Rome. 
Our dear dog is finally starting to behave himself which may make the trip easier. He has just turned 9 months , and we have been working hard with him. Now we are talking about getting a second one :roll: 

Lets hope he doesnt destroy the nice hotel. We do have a camping car for a reason  

Thanks again
S


----------



## Jean-Luc

When we stayed at the LGP site we visited Domus Ristora which is just 250m from the site in the direction of the city.

We found it to have an excellent ambiance and the prices were very acceptable.


----------

